# Ow 3077 Vs Seiko Divers



## FredV (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello all,

Does anybody have a side by side picture of his OW Diver (3077 if possible







) with a Seiko Divers 200 ?

Thanks


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Fred,

Here you go:

L-R: Seiko Samurai, 6309-7290, OW ID3077, 6309-7040.

The 6309-7290 has the same case dimensions of the current Seiko 200m Divers(SKX007,009,035 etc)










Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what I find more wearable about the O&W's is they are slightly thinner and hence sit on the wrist slightly lower.


----------



## FredV (Oct 27, 2006)

andytyc said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> L-R: Seiko Samurai, 6309-7290, OW ID3077, 6309-7040.


Many thanks Andy







, looks great !


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> what I find more wearable about the O&W's is they are slightly thinner and hence sit on the wrist slightly lower.


Me too PG, I cannot fault the Seiko's build quality for the price, especially the Samurai but i would not buy another. O&W's are much more wearable.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent pics Andy. Love the O&W. The pic makes me miss the Samurai a lot though


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

I bet you do Hari


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

The O&W M4 is easily the most comfortable watch I have at the moment. I hardly know I have it on. It's really slim too.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

4 cracking watches

cant get on with the bond straps though

reminds me of our stable belts in the army which i always thought flash

especial our very bright REME ones

it would look real good on a chunkie dark brown strap.................


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That's a great picture - I'll always have a soft spot for Seiko Divers but I do prefer my M4 over my BM before I sold it. My M4 keeps better time with the Nato on it than it does with the metal bracelet which I find strange.

A.


----------

